# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Чем опасно засвет ИП

## Asasa131313

Что могуть сделать если знают твои ИП ?  Как  хакеры зная твои ИП могут получить доступ к твоему компьютеру ? Могут ли они наблюдать за твоими деиствиями в интернете зная твои ип - посещение саитов и знать на каком саите ты сеичас находишься ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *Asasa131313*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

Удаление вирусов - абсолютно бесплатная услуга на VirusInfo.Info. Хелперы в самое ближайшее время ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитой Autologger, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.




Информация
Если вы хотите получить персональную гарантированную помощь в приоритетном режиме, то воспользуйтесь платным сервисом Помогите+.



 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста, поддержите проект.

----------


## mike 1

Если это внешний IP адрес (выделенный провайдером), то при определенных условиях возможно получить удаленный доступ к целевой системе. Если это динамический IP адрес, то он ничего особо не дает. Максимум можно узнать город проживания человека.

----------


## Asasa131313

А как  конкретно они палучают доступ к системе ? Детально  опишите  ?

----------


## mike 1

В рамках данного раздела это не предусмотрено. Если Вам лечение не требуется, то сообщите.

----------


## Asasa131313

В какои раздел мне обратиться ?

----------


## mike 1

Перенес тему в другой раздел.

----------

